# What supplements do dart frog need?



## Zero (Nov 10, 2017)

I'll be getting my trio of santal isabel soon and I was wondering what type of supplements do frogs need. 

I use Arcadia products for all my reptiles. Will i be able to use them for frogs too?

Multivitamin
https://www.internetreptile.com/vitamins-minerals/23153-arcadia-earthpro-a-100g.html
Calcium
https://www.internetreptile.com/calcium-supplements/23163-arcadia-earthpro-camg-80g.html
D3
https://www.internetreptile.com/vitamins-minerals/3150-vetark-nutrobal-100g.html


----------



## ninjazx777 (Oct 30, 2013)

I use this every time I feed (3 times per week) https://www.joshsfrogs.com/repashy-calcium-plus-hyd-3-oz-jar.html

And this on the 1st and 15th of the month https://www.joshsfrogs.com/repashy-vitamin-a-plus-3-oz-jar.html


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Dendrocare or Repashy calcium plus are the ones that most go with. They are great stand alones.


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

I also use Repashy Calcium Plus at every feeding and Repashy Vitamin A once every two weeks. I keep everything refrigerated and replace every 6 months.

I believe the latest science is that frogs need preformed Vitamin A since beta-carotene is not well converted, so you'll want to keep that in mind while choosing a vitamin.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Zero said:


> I'll be getting my trio of santal isabel soon and I was wondering what type of supplements do frogs need.
> 
> I use Arcadia products for all my reptiles. Will i be able to use them for frogs too?


You need to look at what is being used to supply vitamin A to the frogs. If it is using beta carotene as opposed to preformed vitamin A (retinyl acetate/palmitate) then you need a different vitamin that contains preformed vitamin A. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

